# Any way to remove content from a Kindle with a broken screen?



## kindlegrl81

I know I can deregister it from manage my kindle but is there any way to get the books that are on there off?


----------



## Morf

Obviously Amazon content will be on the "cloud" so you can get it from there.

For other, non-amazon content, try plugging the Kindle into your PC with a USB cable. If the only problem is a cracked screen, it should still be detected by the PC and should appear as an external disk.

You can then copy the "documents" folder off the Kindle, this will contain all your books.

The bad news is this folder will contain both the Amazon and the non-amazon books, so you'll have to do some sorting out before you copy it to a new Kindle - I would suggest copying the non-amazon book files (only) to the Kindle's documents folder, and leave behind  the associated data files and Amazon books.

Post back when you've got the replacement if you need more help!


----------



## kindlegrl81

I'm not really worried about transferring the books, I already know how to do that.  

I would just like the books off of the Kindle since I am sending it in to the warranty people.  If I delete the books by using the computer, will that release the download from my Amazon account?  Or will I forever be minus one download for all the books on there?


----------



## Meemo

If you can't get to the "reset to factory settings" area of the menu (I know different "cracks" create different results), then you might be able to talk to Kindle CS and have them release the licenses for the Amazon books that are on that Kindle.


----------



## Morf

Ah, OK, understand what you want now.

Amazingly enough, this has come up in the past, but I'd not expect you to have found it with a random search - I remembered posting in the thread and it still took me some time to find it! 

The keystrokes to a factory reset (for a K3) are in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,105123.msg1596139.html#msg1596139

If you're on a different model, let us know which one and I'm sure people can help.

There's a similar discussion here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,68484.0.html

If even a small amount of the screen is working, you should be able to see the Kindle go through the startup screens. If you're not sure it worked or not, plug it into your PC to check, the "documents" folder should be empty (or virtually empty, may have the dictionaries).


----------



## kindlegrl81

Mine is actually a K2.

However, I was able to get a hold of my mother's Kindle and figured out the keystrokes needed to reset it.  For future reference if anyone needs to know:

Turn on the K2, press menu, go down 5 times, press in the 5 way controller, go down 2 times, press in the 5 way controller, go the the right once and press in the 5 way controller.  I had to do this twice before the Kindle listened but it finally did.

Thanks for giving me the idea!


----------



## Morf

Glad you sorted it!


----------

